# OMFG! This Cabaiguan...



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

... is totally friggin nubbable! Had some fun with photobooth and tried to capture my impressions of this most excellent stick with a facial expression....


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> ... is totally friggin nubbable! Had some fun with photobooth and tried to capture my impressions of this most excellent stick with a facial expression....


 Try the maddies


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I've got a Guapos RX with the silvery band and the pigtail in the humi. Needs to settle down for a few more weeks and it's getting torched. This is the only Connecticut I've ever liked. Loved in fact. Perfect for a sunny spring day!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

GRATE PIC!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Cabi's are great smokes and the Guapos RX are even better


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

That is a great pic!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats a Pepin blend right? On my list of ones to try. Your pic will bump it up my list.
Cheers!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Rubix^3 said:


> Thats a Pepin blend right? On my list of ones to try. Your pic will bump it up my list.
> Cheers!


Yes, but it's on the milder side, maybe creaping towards the edge of medium. The newer ones I can find at my B&M have a darker wrapper. I purchased this particular stick from a BOTL on the WTS forum, and I believe these may be older?? Anyhow, the wrapper on these look like a true connecticut, with a nice smooth texture and a light honey/leather coloration. These are milder than the new ones at my B&M, but all the flavors are still right there. I think time may have mellowed these a bit. It's the only Connie I've ever liked, and has enough flavor to be a very satisfying departure from the head twisters I usually smoke.

I guess what I meant to say before I went on a mini Cabaiguan lovefest was eve though it's a Pepin/Pete Johnson offering, don't expect blasts of pepper. It starts off with a bit of white pepper, but mellows out nicely!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

That sounds good. You know, I smoke mostly med to med-full, but when the weather gets hot, I enjoy a good, full-flavored mild cigar. 

Thanks!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I've really enjoyed all the ones I've smoked... I'm with Jess though. The maddies are where it's at. :nod:


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

i need to get me some of those.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

One of my favorite smokes!


----------



## Uruss (Jun 25, 2009)

I have to agree, the Maduros are fantastic.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

I tried one after I left it in my humi for 6 months it was not mild at all. lol Nice pic!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ahhhhh but the real question is can you pronounce it? i sure cant lol great pics i have one in my humi that i think might have to die tomorrow and its all your fault


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Great pic! Am I wrong about being curious to see the other pictures that didn't make the cut?  

Gotta give you some RG for that and some virtual RG for digital cameras!


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Great picture!


----------

